
Show HN: Walkie-Talkie voice to text messenger app while driving - brickwallplace
Our app called GelaTalk!
We are developing an instant message app designed specifically for drivers. We hope to make communication while driving become simple and safe. There are more new features going on! 
Like in-app radio station!<p>Now we are on Google Play , and we really hope someone can try it and give us feedbacks! Download from Google Play: 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;UNkS3M<p>The following is a demo video for short intro. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;9NOX4YG9egQ<p>Please let us know any comments both for the app and our video. Thanks --------------<p>Like us on Facebook ↓↓↓ https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;gelatalk&#x2F;<p>Follow us on twitter ↓↓↓ https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;GelaTalk
======
curtaingirl
Hope there is iOS version!

~~~
brickwallplace
Yes, iOS version is coming soon! Thanks for your response!

~~~
curtaingirl
That's great

